# GX7 Golf Driver & the Internet



## DGS49

For the past month, my Inbox has been flooded with ads for the "GX7" driver.  I admit, I am a sucker for the latest golf gadget, so I am a good target for their marketing.  Of course, I wanted to see evaluations from others like me who had bought them, and of course when you "Google" for reviews of the club, most of what you see is their own propaganda.

But I found a site called The Sand Trap, which has a 6 page long discussion, not only of the  club itself, but also the experience of buying them, returning them, and interacting with the customer service department of the sellers.  Most interesting was a discussion with ONE OF THE DESIGNERS OF THE CLUB, who had been follo a in the thread.

It turns out, the club had been designed for a very particular type of golfer (older, slow swing speed, sprays his drives), and would be of no value to anyone else, particularly low - handicap golfers, or golfers who already hit drives over 200 yards.  So if your normal drive now is 180 yards, and scattered, this club can help you to bring that up to 200 yards, and help keep the ball in the fairway (it has a lie angle similar to a 7-iron).  And everyone who used the club agreed that the sound of the club hitting the ball was both loud and obnoxious, drawing attention and mockery from nearby Geezers in many instances.

Let's  hear it for Internet research...saved me $200.


----------



## MarathonMike

When I saw the TV ad of the old guy with the half back swing, that's what I thought. With that kind of loft, maybe it would be a good fairway metal?


----------



## tyroneweaver

DGS49 said:


> For the past month, my Inbox has been flooded with ads for the "GX7" driver.  I admit, I am a sucker for the latest golf gadget, so I am a good target for their marketing.  Of course, I wanted to see evaluations from others like me who had bought them, and of course when you "Google" for reviews of the club, most of what you see is their own propaganda.
> 
> But I found a site called The Sand Trap, which has a 6 page long discussion, not only of the  club itself, but also the experience of buying them, returning them, and interacting with the customer service department of the sellers.  Most interesting was a discussion with ONE OF THE DESIGNERS OF THE CLUB, who had been follo a in the thread.
> 
> It turns out, the club had been designed for a very particular type of golfer (older, slow swing speed, sprays his drives), and would be of no value to anyone else, particularly low - handicap golfers, or golfers who already hit drives over 200 yards.  So if your normal drive now is 180 yards, and scattered, this club can help you to bring that up to 200 yards, and help keep the ball in the fairway (it has a lie angle similar to a 7-iron).  And everyone who used the club agreed that the sound of the club hitting the ball was both loud and obnoxious, drawing attention and mockery from nearby Geezers in many instances.
> 
> Let's  hear it for Internet research...saved me $200.


If ya yell KAPOW  during the downswing it goes about a hundred yards farther.


----------



## DGS49

Tyrone, I think you are confusing golf with Wimmins' Tennis.

If you look at the comments on The Sand Trap, none of the guys who have bought the club have been able to hit it off the grass.  The lie angle makes for a relaxed tee shot, but that seems to be it.


----------

